# مصطلحات في الهندسة الصناعية



## Shibani (8 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



*هذه بعض المصطلحات المهمة في الهندسة الصناعية، أرجو أن تزيد من تعميق الفائدة.*






_Flow Process Analysis (FPA):_ Analyses a process into a sequence of process elements in the order in which they occur

_Flow Processing/Flow Production:_ An efficient method of converting raw material into finished product eliminating or minimising transportation, handling of parts and work in progress

_Lead Time Analysis:_ Activity to identify the elements of lead time to measure how long a customer has to wait before receiving a product

_Lead Time:_ The total time a customer, internal or external, must wait to receive a product after placing an order

_Lead Time Profiles:_ Activity to identify and quantify factors that determine how quickly a product reaches the next or end customer

_Lean Manufacturing:_ A business performance improvement tool that focuses on enhancing quality, cost, delivery and people. Exposes waste and makes continuous improvement possible

_Levelled Production:_ A means of evenly distributing both the quantity and variety of parts across a production period avoiding overburden and under-utilisation in the workplace

_Mistake/Error Proofing (Poke Yoke):_Means for eliminating defects by making a process robust to mistakes (foolproof)

_Process Mapping:_ Method for depicting a process, material or information flow in a diagrammatic form. Defines key process input and outputs

_Pull System:_ A customer driven work replenishment system involving 'pulling' the exact quantity of parts required out of a finished parts stores. A Kanban issues the instruction to replenish the stock

_Push System:_ Description of the process involving manufacturers launching materials and components required to product goods according to a production plan

_Root Cause:_ The real cause or origin of a problem

_Sigma:_ A measure of variation from the mean which when applied to the business process represents the number of defects or failures likely to occur per million opportunities

_Single Minute Exchange of Dies (SMED) (Set Up Reduction):_ Method for reducing tool changeover times facilitating increased capacity, smaller batch sizes, lower inventory and reduced lead times

_Six Sigma:_ A 'measure of goodness' involving the application of statistical methods to business processes to improve operating efficiency, reduce variation, avoid defects and reduce waste

_Supply Chain Map:_ Diagrammatic identification of basic logistical and cost details in the supplier-customer procession

_Takt Time:_ Takt is the German word for 'beat' and represents the pace at which the customer requires the product. Takt time is the rate at which parts have to be produced to match the customer requirements

_Total Productive Maintenance:_ Activity that targets zero downtime of machinery/equipment, zero defects and zero accidents by the pro-active identification of potential problems

_Value Stream:_ A value stream is all the actions, (both value added and non-value added), that are required to bring a product through the main flows essential to nearly every product

_Value Stream Mapping:_ A pencil and paper improvement tool that provides an understanding of the flow of material and information as a product makes its way through the value stream

_Value Management:_ Process that establishes the most reliable performance which a product or process must do to make it work and sell at the least possible cost

_Workplace Organisation:_ Uncluttered and orderly management of the working environment

_Zero Defects:_ Manufacturing free from faults achieved by the elimination of errors in a product or process​


----------



## ferasgolf (10 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذه المصطلحات الهمة 
وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## Shibani (10 مايو 2007)

شكرا علي المرور وأن شء الله نضع المزيد


----------



## bazokka (14 مايو 2007)

نشكرك على هذه المصطلحات ونرجو المزيد طبعا ولكن عايزين نبقى محددين ونعرف الناس المصطلحات ديه معناها ايه بالعربى


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (14 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على جهودك الطيبة


----------



## صناعة المعمار (19 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله بك اخي ​


----------

